
SPHINCS-256 NIF for Erlang - bryanrasmussen
https://lab.baconsvin.org/ahf/sphincs
======
tessi3r
Anyone have recommendations for learning material in regards to building
elixir bindings for existing C code? After coming across this technique, it
makes sense why certain libraries meant for Nerves all seem to look the same
haha.

